# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP >  مشکل در run نشدن mysql در xampp

## rahil.m68

سلام دوستان من مشکل زیر رو دارم ، لطفا کمک کنید ، my sql  استارت نمیشه  :ناراحت: 
یک بار بعد از نصب زمپ وصل شد ولی بعد از اون دیگه وصل نشد !

----------


## Unique

دکمه log را بزن و محتواش را بگذار اینجا تا بیشتر کمک کنند دوستان.

سعی کردی سیستم را reset کنی ؟

----------


## saeedvir

+ - Log های mysql را پاک کنید
+ - از طریق دستور (در cmd )زیر وقتی برنامه XAMPP بسته است ، ببنینید که پورت 3306 داره استفاده میشه یا نه ؟!
netstat -an
+ - با Run As Administrator اجرا میکنید برنامه را ؟

----------


## rahil.m68

ممنون دوستان مشکلم حل شد .

----------

